# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 49)



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2015)

*Do you consider the design of your piece before you even step up to the lathe?


*


----------



## Brink (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes, I have it fully figured out and diagramed before chucking up the first piece.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 29, 2015)

For me it is exactly why I wish there was an UT-OH Forum........


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2015)

A lathe, what???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 29, 2015)

I consider a lot of things before stepping up to the lathe but they usually just all jumble together and I end up with a pile of .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 29, 2015)

Sometimes yes..........mostly no .......and when it's sometimes yes, once I start turning, it becomes no

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 29, 2015)

Usually I have a general idea of what I want the finished piece to look like but once you start into the wood it sometimes has other ideas..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2015)

The only time I kinda have a design plan or idea of what I want the piece to look like is when I do segmented turnings. Otherwise I usually just throw a chunk on the lathe and have at it, it then talks to me and tells me what it wants to be. The other exception is turning tool handles, there is a certain shape that I really like for strength and the way it fits my hand. And I like longer handles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> an UT-OH Forum........



A what?


----------



## David Hill (Nov 29, 2015)

Best answer is "generally". I have a picture in my mind of what I think is "in" that blank & the knock off what doesn't belong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 29, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> A what?


An UT - OH Furum ........ummmm like a Whoops ....... I have one going right now , I need ol CWS to get me outta this UT- OH moment. ......l'd elaborate more but it has to do with the GREAT CHRISTMAS SWAP OF 2015 and I don't want the poor soul who drew my name ask'n for a redo. I remember back in the day when ya drew a bronc or a bull and ya just muttered ' why me Lord ' ........anyway the poor recipient who gets this thing knows we rode the hair off the rascal ........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 29, 2015)

On the wood lathe I try to let the wood tell me what it wants. Problem is that's we speak different languages.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2015)

My brain is already pretty sketchy so anything I concieve has been pre-sketched; anything I were to sketch on a pad or paper would just be repetitive redundancy too much again already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 29, 2015)

I usually have something in mind based on what I have to work with, and what it is best suited for,I.e. hollow form, natural edge, bowl, etc but I often change plans on the fly.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> An UT - OH Furum ........ummmm like a Whoops .......



ah ha...up yonder her in the north, we say uh-oh....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 29, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> ah ha...up yonder her in the north, we say uh-oh....


LOL........Only 12 difference between the h & the t .....ain't much at all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 29, 2015)

always!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm not good enough to make it the way I imagine it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 29, 2015)

Always

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 29, 2015)

The only time I don't have a design in mind is when all I'm going to do is get the rust off the ways and apply a little wax.

That said -- what I plan and what I get are frequently different things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 29, 2015)

CWS said:


> I'm not good enough to make it the way I imagine it.


Ha


----------



## Sprung (Nov 29, 2015)

I try to! Doesn't often work out that way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kweinert (Nov 30, 2015)

For segmented, absolutely. For things that have a purpose (like pepper mills) I usually have a pretty good idea.

Otherwise I have a general idea and the end product usually resembles what I had in mind.

But not always.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 30, 2015)

Absolutely... You gotta have some semblance of a plan, right?

My initial plan and final product are sometimes quite different depending on what I see after rounding things up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 30, 2015)

Absolutely- I sketch it out in the 1/8 inch dust on lathe.....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

